# Expectations for Rodney Carney



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What are your expectations for "Carnival" this year? With the departure of Salmons, this should open up minutes for the rook. Do you expect him to have a Iggy type year this upcoming year? I don't really have much knowledge about how much range he has in his shot but if he shot the ball well enough, would you care if he replaced Kyle in the starting lineup?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont even care. Im not even thrilled about the Sixers right now


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I dont even care. Im not even thrilled about the Sixers right now



Why not? Aren't you even the least bit optimistic? Sure they haven't made any major moves but still, the team did fairly well in the beginning of last season before it tailed off in the end so there's still hope.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I dont even care. Im not even thrilled about the Sixers right now



That is the reason I hate coming to this board now!!!!!!.......Comments like that


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

why would you hate coming to the board because I voice my own personal opinion? I'm not thrilled thats my personal assesment, but at least I normally detail it out why. You come off as if you are just whining which I'm not. At least if that comment bothers you, why not express your optimism


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

^LOL^

Everyone has there opinion on a subject. You shouldn't let it bother you, DieSlow. If you are displeased with it, then just ignore it or ask why and discuss it.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Being a Sixer fan, I just learned to appreciate Iverson's game and not expect a whole lot. I'm not even thinking championship anymore. I just want us to be competetive; just give me a good show. 

As far as Carney, I'm always interested in seeing fresh 6er players and see what they bring to the table. Hope he does well.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> ^LOL^
> 
> Everyone has there opinion on a subject. You shouldn't let it bother you, DieSlow. If you are displeased with it, then just ignore it or ask why and discuss it.



I know he has his own opinion but to just not even care. Thats whats pissin me off everytime I come to the boards now....ALL NEGATIVE STUFF...I mean that was a simple question " What are your expectations for Rodney Carney this season" and to say I don't even care.....Why didnt he just ignore the question if he doesn't care what Carney does just like you want me to ignore his comment. And I have been in enough discussions so I already know why Beez is pissed off at the team and managment. Which I understand. I dont agree with all of it but I do understand his thinking...He didnt explain his opinion so I didn't explain mines.........I'm just saying this board use to be fun to come to now all I see is negativety. It's just a downer sometimes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> I know he has his own opinion but to just not even care. Thats whats pissin me off everytime I come to the boards now....ALL NEGATIVE STUFF...I mean that was a simple question " What are your expectations for Rodney Carney this season" and to say I don't even care.....Why didnt he just ignore the question if he doesn't care what Carney does just like you want me to ignore his comment. And I have been in enough discussions so I already know why Beez is pissed off at the team and managment. Which I understand. I dont agree with all of it but I do understand his thinking...He didnt explain his opinion so I didn't explain mines.........I'm just saying this board use to be fun to come to now all I see is negativety. It's just a downer sometimes.


The best way to counteract negativity is to display your positive views. Even if myself or BEEZ (I guess we're considered the ultra negative duo) disagree maybe there's others who will agree with you and come out of the shadows to post.

Every argument has a counter, some are better than others.

Now to answer the question:

I see Carney scoring anywhere from 6 to 7 points a game with not many other stats, and solid defense.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I dont even care. Im not even thrilled about the Sixers right now


Yes, you have an opinion. Yes, you are entitled to post whatever you want. But you know what? We get it, you're not thrilled about the Sixers right now. You hate Billy King, we know. Did your comment really help this thread aside from distracting from the topic being discussed? Was it necessary?

And btw, I predict Carney's stats would be eerily similar to Iguodala's, albeit lower, except with better 3pt fg%. 8-5/6-2-1-0.5


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

another season of mediocrity beckons

how many years will pass before the public/fans do something about an ownership that has done absolutly nothing to attempt to win a championship or improve for many years now,even the year we made the finals was just because of iversons magnifence that season,no team as weak as that will ever make a finals again and we have only gone backwards since


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> another season of mediocrity beckons
> 
> how many years will pass before the public/fans do something about an ownership that has done absolutly nothing to attempt to win a championship or improve for many years now,even the year we made the finals was just because of iversons magnifence that season,no team as weak as that will ever make a finals again and we have only gone backwards since


This right here is the Bull**** that pisses me off!!!! :curse: WTF does this have anything to do with this topic. WHAT ARE YOUR EXPECTATIONS FOR RODNEY CARNEYS THIS YEAR?? and this ***-clown doesnt even mention Rodney Carney once in his post. Die is right there is to much negativity where it doesnt belong, if you wanna post something negative at least place it in the right god damn place. every post seems to turn into why the Sixers are gonna suck this year when half of the damn time it has nothing to do with anything.


For the REAL POINT OF THIS TOPIC.....

I am expecting Rodney Carney to be around 6 to 8 pts a game, around 3 bounds, and maybe a steal a game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Vermillion said:


> Yes, you have an opinion. Yes, you are entitled to post whatever you want. But you know what? We get it, you're not thrilled about the Sixers right now. You hate Billy King, we know. Did your comment really help this thread aside from distracting from the topic being discussed? Was it necessary?
> 
> And btw, I predict Carney's stats would be eerily similar to Iguodala's, albeit lower, except with better 3pt fg%. 8-5/6-2-1-0.5


 Once again it was my opinion to post what I did. Yes Im not thrilled, I have $11,000 invested in this upcoming season to be told well, im not sure what will happen this season. If thats not enough to make you angry I dont know what is. So yeah my comment was neccessary. That stated if you want a stat line 8.5/3/1.5/1 shooting around 43%


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

7ppg 4rpg 1apg 25 mpg 45%Fg 33% from three land


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damn. Beez getting put in his place!

I don't know enough to expect anything from him. Just a general feeling of athleticism.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

seriously, pessimism is what is bringing the sixers down(not necessarily on this board), since the end of the 02 season everybody was bashing them. support is all they need... I expect Rodney to contribute greatly on defense and help to make a well balanced team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Damn. Beez getting put in his place!
> 
> I don't know enough to expect anything from him. Just a general feeling of athleticism.


 lol not even. I couldnt even get a retort.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Once again it was my opinion to post what I did. Yes Im not thrilled, I have $11,000 invested in this upcoming season to be told well, im not sure what will happen this season. If thats not enough to make you angry I dont know what is. So yeah my comment was neccessary. That stated if you want a stat line 8.5/3/1.5/1 shooting around 43%



Okay, forgive me if I sound like a non-fan or whatever, but why would you put that much money into a product you felt was designed to cheat you. You live there, watch it on TV.

(BEEZ enters resturaunt)

Waiter: "Hello Mr.BEEZ. Today our special is "The Mac," dried up, fattening, crusty hamburger, for just $11,000."

BEEZ: "Wait, can't I just get the same thing at McDonald's at 9:00 at night for $.39?"

Waiter: "I guess"

BEEZ: "Well, now that I cleared that up, I'll take The Mac, for $11,000"

Waiter: "Can I **** you up the *** too?"

BEEZ: "Sure, here's another two grand"

Waiter: "Excellent choice"


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Okay, forgive me if I sound like a non-fan or whatever, but why would you put that much money into a product you felt was designed to cheat you. You live there, watch it on TV.
> 
> (BEEZ enters resturaunt)
> 
> ...



LOL ........yeah BEEZ if you hate the team so much why invest 11 grand in them.(btw I wish I had 11 grand to blow on Basketball. U must be doing pretty good for yourself)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Okay, forgive me if I sound like a non-fan or whatever, but why would you put that much money into a product you felt was designed to cheat you. You live there, watch it on TV.
> 
> (BEEZ enters resturaunt)
> 
> ...


 you have been on point lately. Classic :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> LOL ........yeah BEEZ if you hate the team so much why invest 11 grand in them.(btw I wish I had 11 grand to blow on Basketball. U must be doing pretty good for yourself)


Im a fan have been for many many years and that alone is the reason why no one can question my loyalty to this team whether in some opinions if Im negative or not.


----------

